# Outrider.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What is the best price that you have found for Outrider herbicide. I am going to do some spot spraying mainly for Johnson grass and might spray a couple of acres in the river bottom of my sons new farm. I wish you could buy it in 10 ounce containers instead of just 20 ounce.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I bought some for a friend a couple weeks ago for $310.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Was that online or at a retail store?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

About the same as BroadRIver 310 - 320 local fert. herb. place. It works great!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Meherrin in Ridge Spring SC


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ordered some today through my local co op. Not quite as good a price as you fellas got, but close.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have never used Outrider but my friend swears by it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Had to go to co-op today...$285 for 20oz


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Had to go to co-op today...$285 for 20oz


Wow....that's a good price.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Just wondering, what is the mixture for Johnson grass per ac on Fescue ?


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

0.75 to 1.0 oz. per acre on well established fescue. May cause growth reduction and discoloration (from label).

I have used it in Bermuda and it will smoke the J grass and nutsedge. I have not tried it in fescue. I will be using it for follow up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I would definitely stay on the lower dosage(.75/oz/ac.)....but this time of year fescue really toughens up so now would be the time to treat it. I am going to try mine next week. I saw where it is considered "rainfast" after 2 hours....and if you use a surfactant you can cut that time in half.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Taylor.Jackson (Sep 30, 2016)

Are there any haying restrictions for spraying outrider? I have read the label, and can't find any.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Thanks, I'm guessing here but I would only need to spray where the Johnson grass is coming up, this isn't a residual type of product is it ?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Taylor.Jackson said:


> Are there any haying restrictions for spraying outrider? I have read the label, and can't find any.


One year.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> One year.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I am having second thoughts about this statement of one year. I got that info from this site;https://www.solutionsstores.com/outrider-herbicide

but since then, I have read on other sites that it is a 14 day restriction for haying or grazing....so I don't know the answer with certainty. I apologize for the uncertainty.

Regards, Mike


----------



## valleyforage (Apr 28, 2015)

Clemson says 14 days, Vol have you sprayed any yet? I picked some up a couple of weeks ago but has rained too much. Have a couple acre field that I am going to try on, mostly fescue some orchard and lots of Johnson grass????... anyway keep us posted on what yours does and I’ll plan on taking a few pictures of mine as well.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I did some spot spraying for JG yesterday and forgot to add the surfactant so I don't know what kind of results I will get. It says it takes a week or more for the treated areas to show effects.

I also sprayed 3 small clumps of JG in a Orchard grass field just to see what would happen.

It is hard to determine the proper amount for spot spraying as there are no directions for "per gallon" spraying in a spot sprayer. I believe it said if spot spraying to add .75-1 ounce per 100 gallons.....one hundred gallons is a heck of a lot of spot spraying. I used 5 gallons yesterday and added 1.5 grams of Outrider. I don't know for sure if that will work or not.

In my boom sprayer, I put down 10 gallons of volume per acre so I will add .75 ounce per 10 gallons on fescue.....more if it was on bermuda(1 to 1.33 ounce) per acre.

Regards, Mike


----------



## valleyforage (Apr 28, 2015)

Going to attach some pictures of two weeks after spraying outrider, fescue/orchard mixed field that is two years old. I am pleased with it, just is expensive per acre. I used 1oz per acre with crop oil. Did burn the grass but it's not dead, the Johnson grass is on its way out. First pic u can see the burn, the left side of field was not sprayed. Last pic will be what some of the field looked like last year

Can't fix the sideways pics on my phone, oops


----------



## valleyforage (Apr 28, 2015)

Also it does seem like the orchard took most of the burn, the fescue is still mostly green.


----------

